# I don't believe all of you who say you Do Uber all day



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

And make 20 or 30 bucks in 8 hours before expenses. I'm guessing you put in 2 hours and highly exaggerate your work ethic. Or you're just trying to scare people away. Come ON. I gross about a hundred a night and I don't even drive 8 hours. Come on, stop exaggerating.

If you really do, then something is wrong with you mentally. You're better off just begging for money on the streets if you need to work 8 hours to make 30 bucks. Why would you come to this forum for advice if you know you can't even make 3-4 dollars in an hour? Come on, we weren't born yesterday. None of this is true unless you live in Alaska or something.

If you come to my thread to argue that I'm wrong, then why are you wasting time arguing when you could be looking for some other way to make money?

It's like when I was servicing vending machines. And I know how much money different machines make. People on the vending forum always exaggerated how little they were making. I honestly believe that people say stuff to scare competitors away. Otherwise, what a waste of time.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

It depends on the market. Markers vary a lot. I have worked in two different cities in pa. They are both very different in the amount of work and money.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> It depends on the market. Markers very a lot. I have worked in two different cities in pa. They are both very different in the amount of work and money.


Well the moment that I'm only averaging 30 bucks in a full day is the day I just quit. I wouldn't complain, I'd move on. But more importantly, if these guys only make that much money, then why in the world would they still be in it? I mean unless they had hope that things would turn around... If they have no hope in their market, then why would they still do it and complain? It just baffles me. Markets no good? Simple. Move somewhere else.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> And make 20 or 30 bucks in 8 hours before expenses. I'm guessing you put in 2 hours and highly exaggerate your work ethic. Or you're just trying to scare people away. Come ON. I gross about a hundred a night and I don't even drive 8 hours. Come on, stop exaggerating.
> 
> If you really do, then something is wrong with you mentally. You're better off just begging for money on the streets if you need to work 8 hours to make 30 bucks. Why would you come to this forum for advice if you know you can't even make 3-4 dollars in an hour? Come on, we weren't born yesterday. None of this is true unless you live in Alaska or something.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be wise for a person to come on this forum for advice if they were currently only making $3-4 an hour? by the way.I used to service vending machines my first job out of high school. Where is this vending machine forum you refer to?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> And make 20 or 30 bucks in 8 hours before expenses. I'm guessing you put in 2 hours and highly exaggerate your work ethic. Or you're just trying to scare people away. Come ON. I gross about a hundred a night and I don't even drive 8 hours. Come on, stop exaggerating.
> 
> If you really do, then something is wrong with you mentally. You're better off just begging for money on the streets if you need to work 8 hours to make 30 bucks. Why would you come to this forum for advice if you know you can't even make 3-4 dollars in an hour? Come on, we weren't born yesterday. None of this is true unless you live in Alaska or something.
> 
> ...


Feel better now ?


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

I have said many time that I am drive Uber for fun and meet new people, I do uber for fun only. I make $200 weekly just enough for gas,coffee and toll.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

6-7 hours

100 = good day

80 = average 

60-70 horrible 


Now add expenses - all the above = horrible. 

If only McDonald's or Burger King could figure out a way for people who work for them to buy their own ingredients, make them independent contractors. 

Make sure their gross pay = 15 dollars, but after expenses = 5 dollars. 

They could hire directly from this forum. Everyone from this forum would be defending them.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> I have said many time that I am drive Uber for fun and meet new people, I do uber for fun only. I make $200 weekly just enough for gas,coffee and toll.


Since you don't NEED the money, you wouldn't find it more fun to relax at home in your spare time or knit or something...and not let total strangers into your car for the sake of "meeting people"? They have clubs and organizations for that kind of thing.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> 6-7 hours
> 
> 100 = good day
> 
> ...


How much comes from Uber and how much from Lyft?

I do believe your numbers Steve. But the ones that make like 3 dollars an hour GROSS is mind-blowing.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> How much comes from Uber and how much from Lyft?


The days I make 0 dollars from Lyft are my worst days. The more I make with Lyft the better my day is. However Lyft is just absolutely too slow. Some days are just way too slow so you need UBER to at least make something for those day. No idea how people make it just on UBER.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> The days I make 0 dollars from Lyft are my worst days. The more I make with Lyft the better my day is. However Lyft is just absolutely too slow. Some days are just way too slow so you need UBER to at least make something for those day. No idea how people make it just on UBER.


And does anyone make it with just Lyft? Why would people only do that one?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> And does anyone make it with just Lyft? Why would people only do that one?


 Some people do with one or the other.

I have done a few days total 6-7 hours Lyft and made 90 to 100 bucks just LYFT.

The thing is if it's slow all the sudden, and you don't get anything for two hours which has happened your whole day is ruined.

There's really not much difference in pulling a whole shift with either one, only that you know UBER is always busy usually and LYFT too many drivers not enough customers.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

i dont believe anyone making 100 a day hows that..... where are the screen shots of all these 100 dollar days???????? in my neighborhood 100 a day would be incredible. you must work for uber trying to recruit new fools


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

milooo said:


> i dont believe anyone making 100 a day hows that..... where are the screen shots of all these 100 dollar days???????? in my neighborhood 100 a day would be incredible. you must work for uber trying to recruit new fools


I work Los Angeles suburbs. Easy to do especially if I get a ride to LA. Where do you live?


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

lehigh valley pa.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

milooo said:


> lehigh valley pa.


Oh yeah. I've lived over in the mid west. No way I'd even try to do it over there. Try taxi driving over there. Might still work out there.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I used to do work Lehigh valley. Used to 1200 on uber ... last time I uber over there it was rough market


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I used to do work Lehigh valley. Used to 1200 on uber ... last time I uber over there it was rough market


if i get 50 a day thats a great day. normal is 15 to 30 a day


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

milooo said:


> if i get 50 a day thats a great day. normal is 15 to 30 a day


Not 8 hours though right?


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

betweek 4 to 5 hours a day i have app on and only from 845am till like 3pm.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

milooo said:


> betweek 4 to 5 hours a day i have app on and only from 845am till like 3pm.


That's why your only making fifty bucks. I do however have days where I make 80 to 100 in 5 hours. It's rare but does happen.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

After Lehigh valley I did uber for lil in Pittsburgh it was a bit different. Longer trips to the suburbs


----------



## BeyondApple (Dec 16, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Since you don't NEED the money, you wouldn't find it more fun to relax at home in your spare time or knit or something...and not let total strangers into your car for the sake of "meeting people"? They have clubs and organizations for that kind of thing.


lol what are you doing telling someone what they should be doing with their life?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Skeptic!


Well it's nice the know the OP is concerned about our well-being.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Well it's nice the know the OP is concerned about our well-being.


He also drives in one of the best markets, so his idea of busy and slow is skewed.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

BeyondApple said:


> lol what the f**** are you doing telling someone what they should be doing with their life? You are crazy!


Since you think that asking questions equates to telling someone what they should be doing with their life, you just roll with that.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

"What are you going to do with your life".. I WANNA ROCK!!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

People are still responding to steveimadisgruntledcabdriver?


----------



## Fthornton423 (Dec 6, 2016)

The problem with Uber here in Memphis, Tn is that ..

#1 All Uber does is market for drivers and not pax

#2 The surges come and go so fast (and lately not at all due to all the drivers) getting a quality surge ride doesn't exist

#3 Because Uber won't call you from 20 minutes away like Lyft, and you have to be in a certain radius to get calls, you miss out on a lot unless you're in like one of three decent spots with the other 100,000 drivers to compete against.

So yes, it is VERY easy to make $30 a day before expenses if your market has more drivers than demand and the only spots with activity are flooded with drivers. The drivers here in Memphis are so low as to sit downtown and tell pax they will take them for less for cash if they cancel the Uber they ordered. So I might miss out on a $13 fare so that other guy or woman can make $8. That happened to me twice on New Years eve with a 4.5x surge.

Not all markets are worth it full time, and I screwed up and used my fuel card more than I was making and now have a negative balance that's going to take god knows how long to repay.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> People are still responding to steveimadisgruntledcabdriver?


I'm the voice of the UBER people, you are the voice of Travis Kalanick. I'm not sure why are even here but to calm down enraged UBER drivers from protesting. How much is TK paying you again?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'm the voice of the UBER people, you are the voice of Travis Kalanick. I'm not sure why are even here but to calm down enraged UBER drivers from protesting. How much is TK paying you again?


Not enough, that's for sure!


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

im still waiting to see screen shots of all these 100 dollar days..... not 1 so far


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> And make 20 or 30 bucks in 8 hours before expenses. I'm guessing you put in 2 hours and highly exaggerate your work ethic. Or you're just trying to scare people away. Come ON. I gross about a hundred a night and I don't even drive 8 hours. Come on, stop exaggerating.
> 
> If you really do, then something is wrong with you mentally. You're better off just begging for money on the streets if you need to work 8 hours to make 30 bucks. Why would you come to this forum for advice if you know you can't even make 3-4 dollars in an hour? Come on, we weren't born yesterday. None of this is true unless you live in Alaska or something.
> 
> ...


Well, I uberX/pool about 12 hours per shift, 60 hours per week, and for that effort, my paycheck is about $635, which, after gas, leaves me about $500, which is less than $10 per hour, not discounting depreciation. I'm going back to UberBlack in March, when biz for Black/SUV kicks in, that's about when the season begins for the north county hotels in San Diego, which use uberBlack a lot. Its' mucn more profitable. But sucks during the winter months (if you're on a lease, but it's doable during winter if you own the car).


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

milooo said:


> im still waiting to see screen shots of all these 100 dollar days..... not 1 so far


I can, is it really that hard to believe? I'm in the LA market.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

where are the screen shots?????


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lmao he is currently picking up uber x and pool to show his $100 dollar gross income


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Where is this vending machine forum you refer to?


I'm still looking for the WalMart sandwich forum. I already found the home-made brownies forum.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

milooo said:


> betweek 4 to 5 hours a day i have app on and only from 845am till like 3pm.


So you drive when everyone else is at work and wonder why you don't make any money?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

milooo said:


> where are the screen shots?????


I'm just amazed that it's that hard to believe.


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

milooo said:


> im still waiting to see screen shots of all these 100 dollar days..... not 1 so far


Well, I rarely put in 8 hours a day. Most of the time I am only logged in for 4-5 hours because my life schedule doesn't allow more. I routinely make 60, 80 or 90 per day.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

mmmike said:


> Well, I rarely put in 8 hours a day. Most of the time I am only logged in for 4-5 hours because my life schedule doesn't allow more. I routinely make 60, 80 or 90 per day.


Just put in 6-7 and you can make a hundred. On a good day. Today I did 3 hours 15 dollars, sometimes it's just bad luck.


----------



## Oh-Lord (Nov 3, 2016)

milooo said:


> where are the screen shots?????


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

milooo said:


> im still waiting to see screen shots of all these 100 dollar days..... not 1 so far


I make a minimum of $100 on any given Thurs, Fri, or Saturday night. I did $135.00 this past Saturday with no crazy surges. Disregard the 13+ hrs as it is not a true representation. I keep the app on while home to get a select ride out. I live in an area that does not have much activity... so basically on for 5 -6 hours before I actually went on the road. The irony is I could have made a lot more as there was a nice surge out at Disney around 3-4 am due to a huge marathon they were having. I was just too tired to stay out an then have to drive 40 min back home.

I don't usually work Sunday nights as it's not typically worth it, but last night I did and made $94.xx. Not quite to your $100.00 mark, but close


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I make a minimum of $100 on any given Thurs, Fri, or Saturday night. I did $135.00 this past Saturday with no crazy surges. Disregard the 13+ hrs as it is not a true representation. I keep the app on while home to get a select ride out. I live in an area that does not have much activity... so basically on for 5 -6 hours before I actually went on the road. The irony is I could have made a lot more as there was a nice surge out at Disney around 3-4 am due to a huge marathon they were having. I was just too tired to stay out an then have to drive 40 min back home.
> 
> I don't usually work Sunday nights as it's not typically worth it, but last night I did and made $94.xx. Not quite to your $100.00 mark, but close
> 
> ...


Geez 13 hours for 137? I hate having app on even at home, it still feels like work cause you are waiting around for it.


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

This past Saturday. Uber dominated that day But got a couple lyft rides. This morning lyft dominated. Day to day it changes.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

Well i went out another 2 hours this evening and had 1 run that entire time. so about 6 hours online today and made 41.xx i am sure in very big cities or tourist areas Uber could be good to great but in the 3rd largest city in Pennsylvania (Allentown PA, look it up) it's a joke and I am positive it's like that across most of the country


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

If some of you are think uber make good money than I suggest you to go on Youtube to study math, like algebra math. 

You drive 7 minutes =1.5 miles to pick up for the rider than waiting at the door for another 3 minute, the trip is about 3 miles = $7 
tell me how do you profits?


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> If some of you are think uber make good money than I suggest you to go on Youtube to study math, like algebra math.
> 
> You drive 7 minutes =1.5 miles to pick up for the rider than waiting at the door for another 3 minute, the trip is about 3 miles = $7
> tell me how do you profits?


When you work at a time and place getting 5-6 of those rides every 1.5-2 hours. The occasional $5-10 tip helps as well. 
I average about $12-13 am hour after fuel cost on the regular. I have a goal of 200-250 after gas every week. Usually fall somewhere in that range.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Geez 13 hours for 137? I hate having app on even at home, it still feels like work cause you are waiting around for it.


Those numbers did not include lyft and tips. Also, having it on while at home is no big deal. The same as having my phone on for business calls. I don't pay attention to it, just go about my day as normal.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

mmmike said:


> When you work at a time and place getting 5-6 of those rides every 1.5-2 hours. The occasional $5-10 tip helps as well.
> I average about $12-13 am hour after fuel cost on the regular. I have a goal of 200-250 after gas every week. Usually fall somewhere in that range.


all the money you earned will soon go into the new car. so at the end you will end up broke.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> all the money you earned will soon go into the new car. so at the end you will end up broke.


... with a new car.


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> all the money you earned will soon go into the new car. so at the end you will end up broke.


I'm aware that I'm accelerating the depreciation of my vehicle.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

mmmike said:


> I'm aware that I'm accelerating the depreciation of my vehicle.


No matte


mmmike said:


> I'm aware that I'm accelerating the depreciation of my vehicle.


with the hidden cost , no one will make any money on Uber.


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> No matte
> 
> with the hidden cost , no one will make any money on Uber.


Dude. Your car isn't an investment. The value goes down every day whether I drive it or not. A repair to it is going to be required at mile X whether that mile comes in 2 months or a year, it's going to come. I'm (we all) are taking what equity we have in the vehicle early. That's all. Yup, I've put 5k miles on my car doing this since October. I also cleared almost $3k that I wouldn't have had not doing this. It's something extra to help me out financially now. I'm sure for most this isn't a forever thing... do what you gotta do for the time you have to..


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Troll thread.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

autofill said:


> Troll thread.


Uh no..... I'm baffled. I'm actually calling out all u trolls. If u say I'm trolling I say you're a troll.

Troll is such a cliche nowadays and if you make 30 dollars a day working 8 hours then quit. If saying that is trolling then I don't know what not trolling is.


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

Google's definition of an internet troll:

In *Internet* slang, a *troll* (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the *Internet* by starting arguments or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal, on-topic discussion, often for the troll's amusement....

drrider85 if you're a troll so is like 90% of topics on this thing. But whatevs. 
Some of this stuff on this forum is helpful, but mostly mindless occupation.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> People are still responding to steveimadisgruntledcabdriver?


I haven't responded to him yet. If I do, you want me to tell him you said hello?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> No matte
> 
> with the hidden cost , no one will make any money on Uber.


And if that is your truth then why are you doing Uber? For fun?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> And if that is your truth then why are you doing Uber? For fun?


I have been asked numerous times why I am here and the reason I am in this board is for helping other drivers with my experiences whether it be my military experience....or fare for hire experience I have numerous years in both aspects........but other than that I read it to kill time......get a laugh.....smh at why people put up with the bs that Uber is.....and apparently I am liked and some of what I say is appreciated probably as much as SEAL Team 5


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Here's what I did tonight on a Monday. If need 24 more rides for the 35/175 promo


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> ... with a new car.


yeah with a new car and 60 payment of $390 monthly payment.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> yeah with a new car and 60 payment of $390 monthly payment.


Yeah, they tend not to give new cars away for free, but thanks for the reminder in case anyone forgot.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Here's what I did tonight on a Monday. If need 24 more rides for the 35/175 promo


That fare adjustment is going the wrong direction bud!

Are you updating address from the pax app? You need to start doing that!


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Here's what I did tonight on a Monday. If need 24 more rides for the 35/175 promo


ok, i see you did 11 trips and almost did $110. thats like close to 10 bucks a run. See where i live most trips is$3.86 to me. they are usually 2 to 4 mile trips then you have so much down time between runs you go nuts. so far today i did 4 runs, 1st 3.67 2nd 3.67 3rd 5.31 4th 5.38. so right now im at $18.03 and been online since 8:40am, it's now 1:36pm. so 5 hours online = $18.03 lol. so far im doing $3.60 a hour. lmao


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

another question, where can i find that daily earning screen? I use a android phone and i can't find that anywhere.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

forget it i found it


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

milooo said:


> ok, i see you did 11 trips and almost did $110. thats like close to 10 bucks a run. See where i live most trips is$3.86 to me. they are usually 2 to 4 mile trips then you have so much down time between runs you go nuts. so far today i did 4 runs, 1st 3.67 2nd 3.67 3rd 5.31 4th 5.38. so right now im at $18.03 and been online since 8:40am, it's now 1:36pm. so 5 hours online = $18.03 lol. so far im doing $3.60 a hour. lmao


Since you ignore my question from earlier in the thread...

You drive when most people are at work... and wonder why you aren't so busy?

You drive 9am-3pm. Most Americans are at their desk working at that point.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Since you ignore my question from earlier in the thread...
> 
> You drive when most people are at work... and wonder why you aren't so busy?
> 
> You drive 9am-3pm. Most Americans are at their desk working at that point.


What was your question. Maybe I could answer it.


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

milooo said:


> ok, i see you did 11 trips and almost did $110. thats like close to 10 bucks a run. See where i live most trips is$3.86 to me. they are usually 2 to 4 mile trips then you have so much down time between runs you go nuts. so far today i did 4 runs, 1st 3.67 2nd 3.67 3rd 5.31 4th 5.38. so right now im at $18.03 and been online since 8:40am, it's now 1:36pm. so 5 hours online = $18.03 lol. so far im doing $3.60 a hour. lmao


Curious. Have you tried testing other blocks of time through the week? For me, my options are early AM like 5-9, and evenings like 8-12~1. 
I never tried during the day because of my day job, but if my area is anything yours, it probably isn't good anyway. 
Also, if both platforms are available in your area, I suggest getting on both. One day lyft is hot, the next day uber is hot..occasionally they are both kinda going good. have not really had a "bad" day since getting on both


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Everyone's earning statements baring NYC ones make me laugh. Like SOOO hard. You guys are putting in tons of miles on your own car, and i'm getting $200-300 on the meter in 12 hours and keeping $110-200 after paying the cab company. (and gassing, and paying for tolls).

On most days im in the $150 range for profit for 12 hours.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

And generally 10:00 AM to 5:00 PM are terrible fares. Doesn't matter what platform your on, it's not worth it. And business is slow during those hours on top of it.'

It doesnt' matter what market your in...

5:00 AM- 10 AM Monday through Friday and 5:00 PM to 3:00 AM Thursday thru Sunday. That's where you make your money.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Everyone's earning statements baring NYC ones make me laugh. Like SOOO hard. You guys are putting in tons of miles on your own car, and i'm getting $200-300 on the meter in 12 hours and keeping $110-200 after paying the cab company. (and gassing, and paying for tolls).
> 
> On most days im in the $150 range for profit for 12 hours.


But that is your full time job. If I could commit to a constant Mears 12hour shift. I probably would. But as it is, I work as I can. Uber is NOT my day job, so it works well for what I need it to.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

mmmike said:


> Curious. Have you tried testing other blocks of time through the week? For me, my options are early AM like 5-9, and evenings like 8-12~1.
> I never tried during the day because of my day job, but if my area is anything yours, it probably isn't good anyway.
> Also, if both platforms are available in your area, I suggest getting on both. One day lyft is hot, the next day uber is hot..occasionally they are both kinda going good. have not really had a "bad" day since getting on both


Agree. I typically work nights. I generally make more between 1-3 than I do in the preceding 5-7 hours. My goal on weekends is to be at $100 by 1am...then double that by 3am.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

to answer your question to why i drive them times is because i am free that time of day. Next the night shift around here from like 10pm till about 1230 1am there are so many other ants on my screen its not worth turning app on. I check the rider app to see where other drivers are and today almost any area i was in had no less then 5 other cars within 2 miles of me. I tried the 5pm crowd and that is also no good here. I will turn my app on tonight around 9, 10 pm and keep it on till it gets real slow meaning no run in 1 hour wait then im done for the night. I will hit a bar area near me and see how it pans out but im sure same results.


----------



## GPH (Dec 1, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Since you don't NEED the money, you wouldn't find it more fun to relax at home in your spare time or knit or something...and not let total strangers into your car for the sake of "meeting people"? They have clubs and organizations for that kind of thing.


You might think that, but remember this is in fact what some of us do for a hobby (for want of a better description). 
I too drive for the enjoyment of it, I don't need the money "Per Se" and I most likely wouldn't do it if there were no Dina in
Reward. I have quickly come to the conclusion that the "time on line" counter is a mixed blessing. Many drivers use that as their "hours worked" record, when in fact standing / sitting (or even driving) around waiting for a fare, isn't actually working. However if this is all you do, then that down time is a cost to you. 
I suspect that minimising your hours and driving when it is most likely to produce a meaningful result is a better use of your time. 
As I have already implied, I have another job. I am self employed and as such I can do pretty much what I like time wise. 
I needed to drive to the city from the bayside on Monday, so I left my office and headed in that direction. I went on line with my uber app, and within 10 minutes or so, I had a ping, the job was kinda on my way, and as it turned out was a request to go,to the airport. So a $30.00 (to me) fare for a trip I was going to make anyway. After I finished my business, I began to head back to work, I was able to be reached by phone if needed, so I was in no hurry, I ended up doing around $106.00 net in fares . Yes I drove further than I would have if I were not on line. But I suspect the $100.00 was well in excess of the fuel costs and as my vehicle is already a business car, not a lot of extra burden on other costs either. 
So before you poo poo the motives of those like me, remember clubs and organisations you speak of generally have pre determined dates and times to meet and interact, so uber provides an opportunity to interact on our timetable and on a one on one basis. Not all interactions are as interesting or informative as one might want, but it's all part of the rich fabric of life.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Fair enough...to each his own I guess. I certainly wouldn't be letting total strangers in my car if I were getting any interviews for any of the million plus jobs I've applied for. There's just way too much risk for way too little reward in this gig and it's been going downhill for years. Enjoy.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

6:27pm 1/10/17 my app is on. i will keep it on till like 2am unless i am busy then until it slows and see how this night shift is a bigger joke


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

update, THE MONEY IS ROLLING IN, I REPEAT THE MONEY IS ROLLING IN 1:45 online so far, 1 run $3.67


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

milooo said:


> update, THE MONEY IS ROLLING IN, I REPEAT THE MONEY IS ROLLING IN 1:45 online so far, 1 run $3.67


Something just occured to me..
does Allentown even have a drunken shin-cannery part of town?

Unless your in an area that actually has bars/clubs odds are that there may not even be any decent night shift money at all.

There's a reason there weren't/arn't a lot of taxi cabs in that area.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> I have said many time that I am drive Uber for fun and meet new people, I do uber for fun only. I make $200 weekly just enough for gas,coffee and toll.


Thank you for being a volunteer driver!
You should donate part of your fortune to the poor paxs or homeless.
Uber can take your donation too. 
They have a party on you, every week.


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

milooo said:


> update, THE MONEY IS ROLLING IN, I REPEAT THE MONEY IS ROLLING IN 1:45 online so far, 1 run $3.67


Maybe Allentown Pa isn't the place to be doing this. I heard Orlando area is awesome. You up for moving?


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

milooo said:


> where are the screen shots?????


?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

mmmike said:


> Maybe Allentown Pa isn't the place to be doing this. I heard Orlando area is awesome. You up for moving?


The orlando rates are terrible, your looking at $7-10 an hour on uberX with a great many minimum trips that pay out $2.70.
Most of the morning trips to the airport are in the $15-20 range (with $5 in tolls round trip) and taking close to an hour round trip for the tourist areas, barely worth the time once you count in how long you wait between trips in the morning. Because of the way everything is laid out the tourist ares rarely if ever surge, Disney never does. (as it's a lot of fares coming out of a few small areas) The taxis on the other hand can cover all of their daily expenses with 2-3 fares to the airport in the early morning from the tourist areas, if it takes 5 hours to get 3 good trips to the airport it's no big deal.

Picking up at the airport is restricted to vehicles with full commercial insurance (24/7 coverage, not James Rivers BS) and the uber rates from the airport are terrible considering you end up giving a lot of it to uber, the turnpike comission, and rates are STILL a lot cheaper than taxis. Wait times at the airport to load end up being, hours for every pickup you manage. In the off season you might wait 3-4 hours to get a ping at the airport.

So a taxi gets 3 trips to the airport in the morning from the tourist areas your looking at...
$40-$75 a trip to the airport, grab 3 or more of these between 4:00 am and 10:00 am
$120- $150 in 6 hours easily
$130 and they break even on their entire 12 hour shift or the day if they are on a weekly contract for either the 9:00 PM shift or 5:00 am shift.

Uber
$15-20 a trip to the airport
$60 total minus $15 in tolls and taking 4 hours to do it.

Finally...

Everyone racks up an insane amount of upaid miles every day. Running dispatch calls generally results in 3 miles total driven for every mile that's paid, or 30-35 paid miles to every 100 miles driven. Taxis might have 70-100 paid miles for 200-300 mile driven. Which isn't that bad considering 100 paid miles is probobly close to $300+ tips on the meter in a taxi, and for uberX your looking at $80-100 for the same amount of paid miles.


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The orlando rates are terrible, your looking at $7-10 an hour on uberX with a great many minimum trips that pay out $2.70.
> Most of the morning trips to the airport are in the $15-20 range (with $5 in tolls round trip) and taking close to an hour round trip for the tourist areas, barely worth the time once you count in how long you wait between trips in the morning. Because of the way everything is laid out the tourist ares rarely if ever surge, Disney never does. (as it's a lot of fares coming out of a few small areas) The taxis on the other hand can cover all of their daily expenses with 2-3 fares to the airport in the early morning from the tourist areas, if it takes 5 hours to get 3 good trips to the airport it's no big deal.
> 
> Picking up at the airport is restricted to vehicles with full commercial insurance (24/7 coverage, not James Rivers BS) and the uber rates from the airport are terrible considering you end up giving a lot of it to uber, the turnpike comission, and rates are STILL a lot cheaper than taxis. Wait times at the airport to load end up being, hours for every pickup you manage. In the off season you might wait 3-4 hours to get a ping at the airport.
> ...


Alright so this guy's goal is to keep you out of Orlando lol. Well done, sir.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

There's my fare for tonight


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

milooo said:


> where are the screen shots?????


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The orlando rates are terrible, your looking at $7-10 an hour on uberX with a great many minimum trips that pay out $2.70.
> Because of the way everything is laid out the tourist ares rarely if ever surge, Disney never does. (as it's a lot of fares coming out of a few small areas)


The rates here are abysmal... on that you are correct.
As for Disney never surging, you are very wrong. It surges nightly as the parks close. It also surges whenever there is a major even going on. (there was a nice 2.5-4x surge going on between 3-5am the other morning due to the Marathon) During the busy season (like over the holidays) it would pretty much stay surged at Epcot and MK from 10pm-12pm... sometimes later.


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

jp300h said:


> The rates here are abysmal... on that you are correct.
> As for Disney never surging, you are very wrong. It surges nightly as the parks close. It also surges whenever there is a major even going on. (there was a nice 2.5-4x surge going on between 3-5am the other morning due to the Marathon) During the busy season (like over the holidays) it would pretty much stay surged at Epcot and MK from 10pm-12pm... sometimes later.


I would have thought that people would be taking the Disney supplied busses to and from the parks?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Southdiver said:


> I would have thought that people would be taking the Disney supplied busses to and from the parks?


Yes and no...

The problem is that the buses only go to "on site" parks meaning disney owned or a very small number very close to the parks. Guests at those hotels end up just taking the free transport everywhere most of the time.

However there are a great many hotels that are outside of Disney that may or may not have a complementary shuttle, and some might require taking a free bus to one specific place to get picked up. The free shuttles tend to hit 100% capacity at closing and people end up paying for rides to get off property.

These parks have a capacity of 100,000+ so there will be a sizable number of people coming from them.

But the top 2 biggest parking lots in the world are still at Disney.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

jp300h said:


> The rates here are abysmal... on that you are correct.
> As for Disney never surging, you are very wrong. It surges nightly as the parks close. It also surges whenever there is a major even going on. (there was a nice 2.5-4x surge going on between 3-5am the other morning due to the Marathon) During the busy season (like over the holidays) it would pretty much stay surged at Epcot and MK from 10pm-12pm... sometimes later.


Yeah but even with a 2.5 surge it's still only... $1.62 a mile to the driver....


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yeah but even with a 2.5 surge it's still only... $1.62 a mile to the driver....


$1.62/mile is significant... and means making a "decent" wage.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Southdiver said:


> I would have thought that people would be taking the Disney supplied busses to and from the parks?


And alot do. Some don't like waiting for the buses or like making all the stops before their hotels. Most of the people I pickup are staying right off Disney property where the buses don't run. I also get a lot of runs from Disney hotels to International Drive (tourist area about 8 miles away)


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

well for a update, I got sick of waiting around for a ping so I shut it down about 930pm. So 3 hours online and made $3.68. The problem here is we have way to many drivers it's that simple. Last march I would see about 50. a day now I think driver count went up 3 fold and it's like a huge joke


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

milooo said:


> well for a update, I got sick of waiting around for a ping so I shut it down about 930pm. So 3 hours online and made $3.68. The problem here is we have way to many drivers it's that simple. Last march I would see about 50. a day now I think driver count went up 3 fold and it's like a huge joke


I still think you ought to try getting on both platforms. It's free to do so why not. If it still isn't working after that then perhaps get out of this business, or make the drive to philly every day


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

milooo said:


> well for a update, I got sick of waiting around for a ping so I shut it down about 930pm. So 3 hours online and made $3.68. The problem here is we have way to many drivers it's that simple. Last march I would see about 50. a day now I think driver count went up 3 fold and it's like a huge joke


I think we can reach the conclusion that there is no money to be made n your market. Done. I frequently hit $100 a day in Raleigh, doesn't mean I'm making much money after expenses but if I was getting 4 3.50 rides a day, I wouldn't bother turning the app on.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

1) You said "Come on" 3 times in 5 sentences.
2) You are VERY new to Uber. I've done over 6,000 trips. Some days are good, some days are bad. I've had a day where I was online for 2.5 hours with 0 trips. I've had a day where I was online for 8 hours and made $23. It happens...
3) Come ON, man!


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

i do uber and lyft.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Good news guy,
I will be heading to the Arizona in May 2017 for my new jobs Building the Trump wall at the Mexico border, My job recruiter told me that I will get about $74k per year. Free shelter and free food. I am not kidding .


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> Good news guy,
> I will be heading to the Arizona in May 2017 for my new jobs Building the Trump wall at the Mexico border, My job recruiter told me that I will get about $74k per year. Free shelter and free food. I am not kidding .


can you get me a job?


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

I want in too please


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

milooo said:


> can you get me a job?[/QUOTE
> 
> visit donald trump website and send him emails than he will be contact you with the link, or go to your local government employment office they will help you out.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Are you serious


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Earning a solid 100 plus a night and about to get the 175 bonus this week


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Lord of ricks said:


>


That's very impressive.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Round earth? Moon landing?
What else don't you believe in?
Let's make this thread interesting.
Personally, I don't believe in flu shots.
Got one, it made me sick.


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Round earth? Moon landing?
> What else don't you believe in?
> Let's make this thread interesting.
> Personally, I don't believe in flu shots.
> Got one, it made me sick.


lol the homie actually refused to get a flu shot at cedar sinai. they fired him.... with severance tho.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Round earth? Moon landing?
> What else don't you believe in?
> Let's make this thread interesting.
> Personally, I don't believe in flu shots.
> Got one, it made me sick.


I don't believe that Steve makes as little as he claims. I'm earning 100-150 a night in my Lexus. That other guy above made almost 1,500 in a week. Steve needs to understand he's a baller too, but he complains.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lord of ricks said:


> lol the homie actually refused to get a flu shot at cedar sinai. they fired him.... with severance tho.


You can't make someone get a flu shot. I smell lawsuit.


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You can't make someone get a flu shot. I smell lawsuit.


the homie passed away so i guess that ship has passed.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Lord of ricks said:


>


I have driven for Uber many years and let me say this to you, Your actually gross is only about $600 after gas and toll, but Uber is gave you almost $500 because you driven on New year night . In New YOrk the toll cost is $9. Just like many friends of me are show their earned payout on the super bowl day .


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

didnt drive new years. good try tho


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

i spend 2oo a week on gas and do oil and maint myself so try again mr guy


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

you probly think picking up welleslly girls is our golden goose hahahaha try harder


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Lord of ricks said:


> i spend 2oo a week on gas and do oil and maint myself so try again mr guy


How much rider pays service fee?


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Lord of ricks said:


> didnt drive new years. good try tho


Yes I agree with you that you didn't drive on New Year, Your paid out is once in a while. uber income is not stable . People on Youtube only show higher payout when it's holiday , super bowl , snow storm and the train break down . but other rest of the time is dead.


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

Lord of ricks said:


>


Sorry for the newb questions but what is boost and what are the promotions? Thx in advance sir


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

mmmike said:


> Sorry for the newb questions but what is boost and what are the promotions? Thx in advance sir


Boosts are fake surges. Typically 1.1x-2.0x max. It's gone more than that during NYE, it was at 5.0x at the peak of the night.

Promotions are other incentives. He may have had a "Do 120 trips a week for $470". Could have been an hourly guarantee...


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Boosts are fake surges. Typically 1.1x-2.0x max. It's gone more than that during NYE, it was at 5.0x at the peak of the night.
> 
> Promotions are other incentives. He may have had a "Do 120 trips a week for $470". Could have been an hourly guarantee...


Cool thx


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Lord of ricks said:


>


Your numbers are interesting. But I have a few questions.
1) What is "Promotions" $470.00 from Uber? 
2) Why?
3) Timer: 47.33 hours which every driver here knows and translates to 2 (X) + on the road or approximated to 90 to 100 hours on duty or on the road.
4) Do you ever go home to sleep?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

That's New Year's Day?! So not a normal day.


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> And make 20 or 30 bucks in 8 hours before expenses. I'm guessing you put in 2 hours and highly exaggerate your work ethic. Or you're just trying to scare people away. Come ON. I gross about a hundred a night and I don't even drive 8 hours. Come on, stop exaggerating.
> 
> If you really do, then something is wrong with you mentally. You're better off just begging for money on the streets if you need to work 8 hours to make 30 bucks. Why would you come to this forum for advice if you know you can't even make 3-4 dollars in an hour? Come on, we weren't born yesterday. None of this is true unless you live in Alaska or something.
> 
> ...


Go back to the Uber corporate office where you're from.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Oh yeah. I've lived over in the mid west. No way I'd even try to do it over there. Try taxi driving over there. Might still work out there.


You consider PA the midwest?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I don't usually work Sunday nights as it's not typically worth it, but last night I did and made $94.xx. Not quite to your $100.00 mark, but close


Even though I understand your online time is misleading. 19 trips is a lot to only make 135.

With only 5 of your dollars coming from surge. It sounds like you had to put a lot of miles on.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> with the hidden cost , no one will make any money on Uber.


Thats a lie especially in markets you can gross over 30 an hour with high base rates. Just because you suck at Ubering doesnt mean the rest of us arent doing well


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

milooo said:


> to answer your question to why i drive them times is because i am free that time of day. Next the night shift around here from like 10pm till about 1230 1am there are so many other ants on my screen its not worth turning app on. I check the rider app to see where other drivers are and today almost any area i was in had no less then 5 other cars within 2 miles of me. I tried the 5pm crowd and that is also no good here. I will turn my app on tonight around 9, 10 pm and keep it on till it gets real slow meaning no run in 1 hour wait then im done for the night. I will hit a bar area near me and see how it pans out but im sure same results.


Driving from 10 to 3 means you will never see one surge and wait 30 min between pings. Lol it is the absolute worst time to drive.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> I have driven for Uber many years and let me say this to you, Your actually gross is only about $600 after gas and toll, but Uber is gave you almost $500 because you driven on New year night . In New YOrk the toll cost is $9. Just like many friends of me are show their earned payout on the super bowl day .


Why do you bring up New Years when his pay statement clearly says Jan 2 thru 9.

Stop being jealous some people are making money and you suck too much as a driver and cannot


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Even though I understand your online time is misleading. 19 trips is a lot to only make 135.
> 
> With only 5 of your dollars coming from surge. It sounds like you had to put a lot of miles on.


That was an atypical night in regards to number of trips and lack of surges. I had a bunch of small drives with stacked pings... so not as many miles as you might think.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Even though I understand your online time is misleading. 19 trips is a lot to only make 135.
> 
> With only 5 of your dollars coming from surge. It sounds like you had to put a lot of miles on.


Here is last night which is more indicative of my normal Saturday. Once again, this is uber only (no lyft or tips included) and me sitting at home until first ride. For the record, last night could have been so much better. (Read Orlando forum if you really want to know details)
(Also, 4 of those 15 are cancels... so only 11 actual)










** this is not my best or worst night, but a good example of "average" sat night here.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Here is last night which is more indicative of my normal Saturday. Once again, this is uber only (no lyft or tips included) and me sitting at home until first ride. For the record, last night could have been so much better. (Read Orlando forum if you really want to know details)
> View attachment 90310
> 
> 
> ** this is not my best or worst night, but a good example of "average" sat night here.


And to further quantify, I used less than 1/3 tank of gas (approx $10.00)


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Uberguy1 (Apr 14, 2016)

milooo said:


> i dont believe anyone making 100 a day hows that..... where are the screen shots of all these 100 dollar days???????? in my neighborhood 100 a day would be incredible. you must work for uber trying to recruit new fools


I have never recruited anyone. I make at least 100 per day. Sometimes. 2 or 3 hundred on the weekends. But I drive an XL.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

If you consider sitting at home waiting for a ping to be work then you are correct. I can sit for 5 hours without a ping then i get the suv ping 35 miles towards manhattan and my day is finished with 200$ net and 2 hours behind the wheel. If i feel like it i will use the destination filter out of manahattan to home and make another 10-80$ on the way home.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Okay well do you believe "some of them" that say they drive all day ? 

Or would you believe "All of them that say they drive some of the day" ?

How about the ones that say they drive every day... But not today lol

I swear this place must be so full of "English as a second language" lol


----------

